# Attention all you LURKERS!



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

In an effort to get to know us better, and become a part of our great little online photo community (and, yes, to help push our membership over that elusive 5K mark)  - 

Why not join today?    As in, right now?    :thumbup: 

Come on, we'd love to see ya and say Hi on the Introduction forum!   

And Chase will celebrate by dancing naked on top of a table and singing old Monkees' songs.....isn't that right, Chase?     

So, come on!  Nothing to lose, so much to gain.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

what will you do?


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what will you do?


I could cheer....loudly.   :cheer:   

And what will YOU do?


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I could cheer....loudly. :cheer:
> 
> And what will YOU do?


 
i'll be this guy


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

But....you might drop me.   :shock:   

And then what would all the newbies think?   


We're probably scaring them away with this thread, anyway....    

Oh, and Chase is refusing to dance.   :meh:   He _might_ pass out quarters, however.   

I still think singing the old Monkees songs was good.... [sigh]


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey!!

There were 4990 members when I started this thread...and now there are *4991*.   

It's working!   :mrgreen:

:cheer:


----------



## Alison (Jun 15, 2005)

Go TERRI go!


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

And remember kids, always add "ferny" as your referrer. 

*whistles innocently*


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> And remember kids, always add "ferny" as your referrer.
> 
> *whistles innocently*


:x


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

ha, it's the image that's doing it......remember kiddies, 'JonMikal'


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> :x


Bah! Just because you didn't think of it first.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ha, it's the image that's doing it......remember kiddies, 'JonMikal'


layball:


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

Watch it, Jon. She's trying to play with your balls. :shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Watch it, Jon. She's trying to play with your balls. :shock:


 
okay then.....we either just lost a few or gained a few....whats the count now?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't think that having chase dance naked is a way to entice people to join but more likely to scare them away


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> okay then.....we either just lost a few or gained a few....whats the count now?


Still holding at 4991....only it's gonna go down, I'm afraid, since I'm gonna get Chase to ban Ferny for the Pink Floyd travesty.... bwahahahaha!!!!!



> I don't think that having chase dance naked is a way to entice people to join but more likely to scare them away


Never fear, Amanda.   He wouldn't do it anyway.   And he calls himself a whore for this place.... :roll:   Go figure!


----------



## Aoide (Jun 15, 2005)

yes... but not just naked... naked AND singing Monkees songs.


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Still holding at 4991....only it's gonna go down, I'm afraid, since I'm gonna get Chase to ban Ferny for the Pink Floyd travesty.... bwahahahaha!!!!!


Oi, be nice or I'll post the shoe song lyrics. 

Still at 4991 last time I checked, but I think you're missing a couple now yourself, Jon.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Aoide said:
			
		

> yes... but not just naked... naked AND singing Monkees songs.


See???    Laurie knows what's important!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Skipster (Jun 15, 2005)

Would a mod kindly remove my membership. I don't belong here.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

looks like we're back to where we started


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'll be this guy



So where _exactly_ is the guy's right hand? Wherever it is it's making her look very happy.



Why do I keep thinking of sock puppets and bowling balls?


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So where _exactly_ is the guy's right hand? Wherever it is it's making her look very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I keep thinking of sock puppets and bowling balls?


 
 ok, they're calling 611 (mental health)....i cannot stop laughing


----------



## Artemis (Jun 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So where _exactly_ is the guy's right hand? Wherever it is it's making her look very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I keep thinking of sock puppets and bowling balls?



I dunno but itd keep me very happy!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So where _exactly_ is the guy's right hand? Wherever it is it's making her look very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I keep thinking of sock puppets and bowling balls?


It's all about having something to cheer about, Hertz.  

Go team, GO!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 15, 2005)

Maybe us lowley members can offer something to draw them in?


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

HAHAHAHA!!!! terri is being so naughty today!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> It's all about having something to cheer about, Hertz.
> 
> Go team, GO!


If you can take a guys hand anywhere up your kilt you'd be doing a lot more than cheering!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Maybe us lowley members can offer something to draw them in?


Sure you can, Arty...... careful what you offer though, sir...


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!!!! terri is being so naughty today!!!


It's all for the Cause.... 

Anyone who can remind me what that is at this point, gets me to do a back flip in the cheerleader getup.    :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

5k!!! *mygrain with popcorn in hand is waiting to watch the backflip extravaganza*


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

Check for skids first though terri. We don't want a repeat of last time.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

:limps off the field...:   

I hope you people are satisfied....JonMikal has dropped me in his apparent enthusiasm of this occasion.   I did the best I could, hope you caught that sneaky flash for the crowd.


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

wait i missed it when i got salt from the popcorn in my eye. dang!!!


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

You'll take that camera anywhere won't you. And you do know the flash isn't gonna work from that distance don't you?


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

hmmm I dunno  if naked Chase is the best we can offer to make ppl sign in... maybe... we may create a trio? Chase, MD and Ferny... all naked and singing ... and wow... and doing male GoGo dance


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

kidding kidding of course... it is still 4991... it stopped!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

ill do a dance if need be!!!!!!!

im not ashamed of ma body


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

oooooooooh that's cool to hear that Matt!!! soooo when do I need my camera?? Tell me when and were you'll be dancing and I'll be there for you!!!


----------



## Traci (Jun 15, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> im not ashamed of ma body



That's not what I heard... ;-)


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> That's not what I heard... ;-)



OHHHH do tell!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> That's not what I heard... ;-)




what did you hear? 


and ill do a dance anytime!!!! bring the camera and have it ready!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

I hope this isnt one of those "you know how to keep an idiot in suspense " jokes.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

ok.... so MD... you are going to appear in London, aren't you??  I'll wait there for you 

eyyy I'm also curious what Traci meant!!!! I wanna know!!!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

MD and his amazing detachable penis on his seven month european tour!!! sweet!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

!!! what was a name of male go-go dancers?!?! It just slipped of my mind!!! help!!!


----------



## Chase (Jun 15, 2005)

Isn't this thread supposed to be luring new people into joining? I think we're more likely scaring people away!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

WE ???


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

im not sure what traci meant either!!! although it should be interesting to find out!!!!!


and naked in london with mentos sure sounds sweet!!!!!


md


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

aaawww I even can imagine this Matt


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

::::does a little naked dance for all the ladies::::


----------



## Traci (Jun 15, 2005)

That's not naked...and I can't divulge my secret.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> That's not naked...and I can't divulge my secret.




thats just plain ole not fair!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

All right, now.....this is literally what I call pissing all over a thread....   

Lurkers....we're such a nice, friendly bunch of folks....please don't hesitate....go sign up, you never even have to come to the Off Topic forum again!   

:bigangel:


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Ahem!   Excuse me.....?

We are now up to *4,993*!   

Oh yeah, baby....this thread is helping!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

4,994!    :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ::::does a little naked dance for all the ladies::::


 
...and representing the old side of the forum


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

watch the count start dropping! LMAO


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> watch the count start dropping! LMAO


That is just.so.wrong.    :meh:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

jon, you are my role model. dude, that picture rocks, seriously.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 15, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> That's not what I heard... ;-)



He's proud... too proud!!! Remember?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> He's proud... too proud!!! Remember?




hey, when its all you got, you gotta go with what you know!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

4,995!    :sillysmi:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> 4,995! :sillysmi:


 
MD and I accept your thanks


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> MD and I accept your thanks


Why, how gracious of you, considering it's not yet been offered.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

btw:  4,997   

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm tempted to join as three different people  The anticipation is killing me...I just know if I sleep I will miss it


----------



## Chase (Jun 15, 2005)

No sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

Must...


make....

5,00zzZzZZzzzzZzZZZzZzzZzzzz............


----------



## ferny (Jun 16, 2005)

> hmmm I dunno if naked Chase is the best we can offer to make ppl sign in... maybe... we may create a trio? Chase, MD and Ferny... all naked and singing ... and wow... and doing male GoGo dance


You so don't want that to happen.



> Lurkers....we're such a nice, friendly bunch of folks....please don't hesitate....go sign up, you never even have to come to the Off Topic forum again!


You really think they'll be reading all of this thread? There's no chance they'll get this far into it and read that. :mrgreen:

Members: 4,999


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 16, 2005)

Tell them they get a free Box Brownie when they join.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 16, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ::::does a little naked dance for all the ladies::::



Seriously, Matty - It looks like you're taking a wizz in that pic.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 16, 2005)

5000!!!!!

:cheer: :smileys:


----------



## ferny (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=4999 was the person who registered before the last (it's at 5001 right now)
But look at the end of this ID http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=5000

Odd.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=4999 was the person who registered before the last (it's at 5001 right now)
> But look at the end of this ID http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=5000
> 
> Odd.



????


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that somebody signed twice here grrrr....


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling that somebody signed twice here grrrr....


It wasn't me.   :sillysmi:    

This was fair and honest spam.   :mrgreen:

Hooray for breaking the 5K barrier!  :cheer:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you!  MD and I will be available latter to pick up our trophy's.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

i expect a big one too...

trophy that is.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 16, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Lurkers....we're such a nice, friendly bunch of folks....please don't hesitate....go sign up, you never even have to come to the Off Topic forum again!
> 
> :bigangel:


 
But you know you'll want to just out of curiosity & then we've got you! Once you start on the slippery slope in here there's no going back!


----------

